
Jupiter and the Great Red Spot – Juno Perijove 7 - okket
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinmgill/35491196180/
======
okket
Raw images:
[https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/junocam/processing?phases[]...](https://www.missionjuno.swri.edu/junocam/processing?phases\[\]=PERIJOVE+7)

